# Forum Argomenti di discussione Diritto Societario  perdita e copertura in una srls

## c.t.

buon pomeriggio.
la copertura della perdita in una srls, quando questa supera il cs, deve essere subito deliberata in assemblea, giusto?
può essere fatta appena dopo l'assemblea di approvazione di bilancio?
e la copertura deve avvenire per forza davanti al notaio e entro quanto tempo? 
grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

Può essere fatta appena dopo, ma sempre davanti al notaio.

----------


## c.t.

> Può essere fatta appena dopo, ma sempre davanti al notaio.

  Danilo.. è una srl semplificata..
ho già mandato il verbale di approvazione di bilancio.. in CCIAA... 
in cui, in presenza di perdita, si decideva immediatamente che il socio finanziatore rinunciava al finanziamento, quindi di rigirare a riserva per perdite il finanziamento infrtuttifero..e così si copriva la perdita..
Lo annullo subito? annullo l'invio? 
ci saranno sanzioni? le sanzioni ovvio le pagherò io...però ... sono turbata...

----------


## shailendra

> Danilo.. è una srl semplificata..
> ho già mandato il verbale di approvazione di bilancio.. in CCIAA... 
> in cui, in presenza di perdita, si decideva immediatamente che il socio finanziatore rinunciava al finanziamento, quindi di rigirare a riserva per perdite il finanziamento infrtuttifero..e così si copriva la perdita..
> Lo annullo subito? annullo l'invio? 
> ci saranno sanzioni? le sanzioni ovvio le pagherò io...però ... sono turbata...

  Secondo me se il socio ha rinunciato a un finanziamento trasformandolo in riserva hai operato correttamente.

----------


## Roberto72

Io, per evitare qualsiasi rischio di imposta di registro, avrei dato atto nell'assemblea di approvazione che la perdita sarebbe stata coperta da riserve esistenti.
Questo comporta, ovviamente, una precedente assemblea (che non viene pubblicata), nella quale l'amministratore comunica ai soci che vi è la perdita del patrimonio e che si rende necessario provvedere eventualmente con la rinuncia al finanziamento. I soci autorizzano in tale occasione l'amministratore a richiedere la rinuncia. 
Con lettera commerciale l'amministratore fa richiesta di rinuncia e, con altra lettera commerciale il socio finanziatore comunica la propria rinuncia (il tutto prima dell'assemblea di approvazione del bilancio) formando quindi quelle riserve di cui si da atto in sede di approvazione dell'assemblea.

----------


## c.t.

> Io, per evitare qualsiasi rischio di imposta di registro, avrei dato atto nell'assemblea di approvazione che la perdita sarebbe stata coperta da riserve esistenti.
> Questo comporta, ovviamente, una precedente assemblea (che non viene pubblicata), nella quale l'amministratore comunica ai soci che vi è la perdita del patrimonio e che si rende necessario provvedere eventualmente con la rinuncia al finanziamento. I soci autorizzano in tale occasione l'amministratore a richiedere la rinuncia. 
> Con lettera commerciale l'amministratore fa richiesta di rinuncia e, con altra lettera commerciale il socio finanziatore comunica la propria rinuncia (il tutto prima dell'assemblea di approvazione del bilancio) formando quindi quelle riserve di cui si da atto in sede di approvazione dell'assemblea.

  Ma allora potrebbe avere senso quello di rimandare/richiedere l'annullamento dell'invio o reinviare il bilancio e quindi il verbale (pagando mi sembra 30€) in CCIAA mandando un verbale in cui si comunica che si provvede alla copertura della perdita con riserva già costituita precedentemente?
la perdita però, annulla il cs, anche se viene ripianata ampiamente dalla riserva. 
cs=400
finanziam. = 2000 ---> riserva neo costituita = 2000
perdita= 1800 
che ne pensate?

----------


## Roberto72

Dai numeri che riporti non mi sembra così...
c.s. + 400
riserva neo costituita +2.000
totale p.n. ante risultato = 2.400
perdita di esercizio - 1.800
totale p.n. post risultato = 600 
dopo la compensazione della perdita con le riserve, rimane:
c.s. 400
riserva neo costituita 200

----------


## c.t.

> Dai numeri che riporti non mi sembra così...
> c.s. + 400
> riserva neo costituita +2.000
> totale p.n. ante risultato = 2.400
> perdita di esercizio - 1.800
> totale p.n. post risultato = 600 
> dopo la compensazione della perdita con le riserve, rimane:
> c.s. 400
> riserva neo costituita 200

  I numeri che ho messo sono indicativi,
i valori reali sono questi:
cs= 300
perdita 10000
finanziamenti 10100
quindi riserva dopo perdite=100
cs=300...
quindi.. 
finanziamenti che diventano riserva sono 10100 
ma il tutto con o senza notaio?

----------


## c.t.

> Io, per evitare qualsiasi rischio di imposta di registro, avrei dato atto nell'assemblea di approvazione che la perdita sarebbe stata coperta da riserve esistenti.
> Questo comporta, ovviamente, una precedente assemblea (che non viene pubblicata), nella quale l'amministratore comunica ai soci che vi è la perdita del patrimonio e che si rende necessario provvedere eventualmente con la rinuncia al finanziamento. I soci autorizzano in tale occasione l'amministratore a richiedere la rinuncia. 
> Con lettera commerciale l'amministratore fa richiesta di rinuncia e, con altra lettera commerciale il socio finanziatore comunica la propria rinuncia (il tutto prima dell'assemblea di approvazione del bilancio) formando quindi quelle riserve di cui si da atto in sede di approvazione dell'assemblea.

  Non avendo fatto questo secondo verbale, mi consigli di annullare l'invio in cciaa per errore materiale di invio verbale? così sostituisco il verbale "errato" con uno nuovo in cui dico, appunto, che si utilizzerà la riserva per coprire le perdite future che verranno a formarsi, previa rinuncia da parte del socio-amministratore-finanziatore..? 
L'annullamento o la sostituzione del verbale quale costo ha?

----------


## c.t.

Aggiungo inoltre che, data una informativa della SEAC, Roberto72 ha ragione, in quanto la perdita è effettivamente ripianata da eventuali riserve - sempre rimandando il verbale d'assemblea - per cui non c'è bisogno di una delibera di riduzione del capitale sociale redatta da notaio ex art. 2480 c.c..
Ma....dovrei rimandare il verbale d'assemblea. A qualcuno è successo di doverlo rimandare?
Ho scritto alla CCIAA ma non m'hanno risposto, e non ho modo di inviare messaggi tramite Telemaco, perchè la pratica è in istruttoria...

----------


## carlorosati

Salve  
scusate se mi inserisco in questa discussione, ma ho un caso similare. 
Srls costituita fine 2014 ma senza ricavi.
Cs € 500. Perdita 1000. finanziamento soci 10000.
I soci sono due. Chi detiene il 99% delle quote è anche amministratore unico 
In fase di approvazione del bilancio d'esercizio 2014 (assemblea totalitaria) la perdita può essere rimanda al futuro esercizio?
Oppure sarebbe meglio indicare nel verbale di approvazione che la perdita verrà coperta con la rinuncia da parte dei soci di parte del credito vantato quindi 1000. 
Si può indicare in quel verbale?
Grazie a tutti

----------

